# What game got you started?



## frostscale (Feb 27, 2008)

What game got you hooked on video games, if any? 

For me it has always been good old mario lol i've been seriously playing it since i was 3 years old


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 27, 2008)

Alex Kid on the Sega 8-bit, and Sonic did it right after that.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Feb 27, 2008)

It was Atari for me. Of course Nintendo didn't come out until I was 12 I think?


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 27, 2008)

MegaMan X.


----------



## Kajet (Feb 27, 2008)

Ouch, my crappy memory... I'm not sure I can remember that long ago but It  probably was a colecovision or atari 2600 game... back when games were so  good that you actually wanted to go outside once in a while.


----------



## ShagsterP (Feb 27, 2008)

Pitfall and Space Invaders.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Feb 27, 2008)

It was actually the original Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles on my sister's NES.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teenage_Mutant_Ninja_Turtles_%28NES_game%29


----------



## Slyther (Feb 27, 2008)

I remember playing lots of Sonic and Mario when I was younger.


----------



## yak (Feb 27, 2008)

`Spy Hunter`, `Battletoads`,  `Contra`, `Chip and Dale` and probably `Monster in my Pocket` on one of those numerous 8-bit console clones.
Then there was `Dune` for Sega....

I am amazed i still remember these titles, even though it was so long ago and the titles were in English which i didn't knew back then.


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Feb 27, 2008)

Donkey Kong Country 2. I remember it quite vividly.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 27, 2008)

frostscale said:
			
		

> For me it has always been good old mario lol i've been seriously playing it since i was 3 years old



And sonic.


----------



## quill (Feb 27, 2008)

Hand-held Space Invaders XD


----------



## rubixcuber (Feb 27, 2008)

Pac-Man for the Atari 2600. Good times.


----------



## frostscale (Feb 27, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> frostscale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sadly enough i didn't get to play the original sonic till they came out in a collection on the game cube years later. I couldn't afford a genesis when i was younger lol.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Feb 27, 2008)

Same game that made me a furry, Sonic the Hedgehog
lol


----------



## frostscale (Feb 27, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:
			
		

> It was actually the original Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles on my sister's NES.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teenage_Mutant_Ninja_Turtles_%28NES_game%29



crap i remmeber that game! i never actually bought it but i rent and beat it like 12 diffrent times! it was such an awsome game


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 27, 2008)

Super Mario World.

-Onyx


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 27, 2008)

Super Mario World for me as well


----------



## Focke-Wulf (Feb 28, 2008)

Several games got me hooked, Disruptor, Spyro, Crash Bandicoot, and Duke Nukem were the big ones.


----------



## draigfaol (Feb 28, 2008)

Lets see how many people will know what I'm referring to.

The game that got me hooked was "Alex the Kid in Miracle World" for Sega Master System.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh yeah, Alex Kidd. There were a whole bunch of those


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Feb 28, 2008)

The first game I can ever recall playing was Sonic the Hedgehog. And I could never get past Marble Hill Zone back then, either.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 28, 2008)

Mario, it's gonna be a good two decades since I started playing Nintendo in April.

For first person shooters, Blake Stone/Wolf3D/Doom back in 1993-4.

RTS? Command & Conquer Red Alert in the late 90s.


----------



## Magedog (Feb 29, 2008)

it was probably well....Super Mario World i remember my dad trying to play and my sister yelling 'duck!' at him at that part where the giant bullet bill flys by...and both dad and i thought she meant the koopa! goooood times gooood times!


----------



## harden13 (Feb 29, 2008)

frostscale said:
			
		

> What game got you hooked on video games, if any?
> 
> For me it has always been good old mario lol i've been seriously playing it since i was 3 years old



OMG same here i loved playing it over at my grandpas when i was a cub i especialy loved mario 3 on the nes ^^


----------



## frostscale (Mar 1, 2008)

Magedog said:
			
		

> it was probably well....Super Mario World i remember my dad trying to play and my sister yelling 'duck!' at him at that part where the giant bullet bill flys by...and both dad and i thought she meant the koopa! goooood times gooood times!



hell yeah man! i still play super mario world time to time just for nostalgia! it seemed so much long though when i was 5...


----------



## Magedog (Mar 2, 2008)

frostscale said:
			
		

> Magedog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah..i wanna getthe GBA version SOOOOO bad......becuase i sold my SNES at a garage sale!


----------



## Ombre (Mar 2, 2008)

Donkey Kong Country for the SNES. :3 That game is what REALLY got me started in gaming, though it's not the first game I actually "played". That goes to Super Mario Bros. 3, though I was too young to remember it thoroughly.


----------



## Kisuke (Mar 3, 2008)

I played a few games before, but Halo really did it, it's cause i would always play CO-op with my friend, and it was always more fun then playing alone. So after that i begged my mom for an Xbox. And she got me one.


----------



## Tudd (Mar 3, 2008)

Super Mario Bros. 3. And I still havn't been able to beat it! Damn you world 8!


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Mar 3, 2008)

Werevixen said:
			
		

> Alex Kid on the Sega 8-bit, and Sonic did it right after that.



I love alex the kid on the master system I loved the main theme the most I always singed that main theme everytime I or a friend played this game its so adictive and so damn hard to play to.

The first game I played was Mario on the NES but back then I played at my friends house since I had no consoles back then, next game was zelda, then sonic and then came super metroid for SNES one of the first snes games I owned and I was so freaking griped into the game its a damn masterpiece of 2D action gaming brilliance man.


----------



## Rokye Ralin (Mar 3, 2008)

Ever played the first ever nintendo? Man that thing is antient, well, thats how long ive been playing games... i was aproximatly 3, Super mario, FTW


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Mar 3, 2008)

tomb raider was the first game i ever played. 
then i just kept on getting more games and consoles


----------



## TopazThunder (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, my first memory of video games was when I watched my older brother play the original Sonic. Man I loved seeing him go around those loops! lol.

Couple years later I'd go play the original Mario games at my friend's house. First video game that I actually played. Then my bro got the first Playstation, and I instantly got hooked on Tekken and Crash Bandicoot.

That Christmas, I got an N64, and the rest is history.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 6, 2008)

The original Playstation Crash Team Racing. OMG, it featured furries? (looking on google) No wonder. But yeah that's the game that got me into gaming


----------



## sgolem (Mar 7, 2008)

I've played games as long as I can remember, so I'll just list my first ones.

The first games I got were Super Mario World and Mickey's Magical Quest.  Both of which I still play sometimes.


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 7, 2008)

Final Fantasy and Castlevania series on PS1


----------



## Bhlue (Mar 7, 2008)

Pokemon Red...
My Charizard was ballin'.


----------



## Project_X (Mar 11, 2008)

Sonic 1, Megaman 3, and Zanac.  Mainly Zanac! =D


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 11, 2008)

Mario Bros. on the NES was the first game I played, but good ol' *Super Mario Bros* on the *SNES* was what began the addiction, to a point where my parents took it away because it was more important than eating... or sleeping... or anything.


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 12, 2008)

Super Mario Bros. and Street Fighter II on my best friend's SNES. Then it was Sonic 1 and 3 on the Sega.


----------



## Project_X (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh Yeah, I forgot to add Street Fighter 2: Championship Edition....


----------



## Brooklyn (Mar 12, 2008)

Dragon Warrior for the NES, played it at a friend's house, was hooked. Got my own NES shortly after and SMB1. Good times.  Man...was that already 25 years ago?


----------



## michaelreay (Mar 18, 2008)

Alex the Kid on sega, then mario kart on snes. After that I couldnt stop.


----------



## fireorca62 (Mar 23, 2008)

command and conquer renegade. hey, i know it sucked, but it was much better than anything i had ever played at the time


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 23, 2008)

Pokemon was, as far as I can tell, the first game I ever played. I got Red and Blue for my birthday a ways back and I think that's what started it all.


----------



## chrysolithos (Mar 30, 2008)

As a kid (ie someone with no money to buy stuff) I've played what ever was available back then at the arcades. Computer space, pong, then later Battle Zone and Tempest. A little bit of a friends atari 400 for tank and adventure. Had a trash 80 with defender and a few others. Played a lot of doom 2 on a girlfriends Mac (dusk till dawn on some occasions) i had an Amiga computer at the time bot nothing for that but a lemmings demo and a crappy monty Python game.  Then one day i was at the mall looking for cool action figures, when i walked by a PS1 Spyro demo at KB toys. First platfom game that wasn't an exercise in frustration. I bought it and it been downhill ever since. Got a PS2 when that came out for R&C, Sly Cooper, Jak & Daxter. Got x-box for halo and Bad Fur Day reloaded. Got a cube to check out this krystal chick that I saw all the pr0n of. And at the same time I was forced to switch from Amiga to PC as Comode-door went away. Fortunatly Newtek ported LW to the pc and then an improved VideoToaster. Along the way played the Unreal series and Halflife on my pc. Other pc games of note, Homeworld, some of the myst series, Tron, even a Dragon Riders of Pern game that was ok.

But it was Spyro 1 by Insomniac, on the PS1 that really got me back into Video gaming. 

SO now I have a few PS1s, a PS2, PS3(currently folding for Team FA) A cube just for Krystal. A 360 with a a big pile of unfinished games including Halo 3, a Wii with just TP and some crap. and 3 x-boxs for halo and flatout lan parties. If you are in the north seattle/lynnwood area, drop me a line for some gaming.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 30, 2008)

Can't remember whether it was Super Mario Bros., Legend of Zelda, or Megaman 2.  Or maybe Paperboy.  Either way, my biggest expenditures since about 1992 have been on video games and systems.  Mostly Nintendo and Playstation, I'm afraid.  So many hours of my life wasted on entertainment... it's awesome.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 30, 2008)

Super Mario Land on the game boy (one of the original HUGE ones), and Bubble Bobble on the NES. I loved that game so, so much. I even had the ending recorded on VHS. Ah, the rush for purple sweets and those little shoes. Happy times.


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 30, 2008)

Bubsy on megadrive, me thinks :}


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Super Mario Brothers and Duck Hunt on the NES


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 30, 2008)

Street Fighter II on the SNES and then Super Mario World right after that.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 30, 2008)

I started with DOOM when I was about five years old.


----------



## Dranslin (Mar 31, 2008)

Lets see, for me it was the nintendo but i don't quite remember which games, most likely Super Mario Bros. 3.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 13, 2008)

i would hafta say either battlefield 1942 for the pc when i was like 7 or 8 or the original sly cooper for the ps2 8)


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Apr 13, 2008)

Well, I started playing video games with Duck Hunt, FFI (XP Final Fantasy One just sounds so silly to me now...), and the original Mario. All on our old nintendo. XD 
I think I really got into videogames with pokemon though--I really enjoyed playing it and it made me wanna see what else was out there for myself. ^.^


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 13, 2008)

the Mario games on NES and the old Sonic games (I played Sonics 1, 2, 3 and Knuckles to death. I've pretty much memorized all the levels and stuff)


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Apr 13, 2008)

gex the geko, even though the first one I ever played was the lion king


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 13, 2008)

I first started playing video games back in the Atari 2600 age, so really don't remember which game got me hooked.


----------



## KalinaEllenberg (Apr 13, 2008)

Don't remember but I think either Star Fox or Mario


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 13, 2008)

Megaman X on ..... SNES? I loved that game to death, I hav eit on my comp now ^_^. Later got into mario and sonic, and shining force, at age 7 or so I was playing strategy games and doing well >.< I'm such a nerd.


----------



## BritFoxx (Apr 14, 2008)

Err.. I actually got hooked by Crazy Taxi ^^; ahehe...

That game probably stole about 4 months worth of my childhood... then came Ratchet and Clank

I am surely addicted to that if any other ^_^nn


----------



## Af-Mas (Apr 14, 2008)

Legend of Zelda was the first game I ever played. Love it to this day


----------



## Baltis_Exinus (Apr 14, 2008)

The Donkey Kong series on SNES, closely followed by Tetris Attack (which I can still pwn anyone at:wink


----------



## Lumpy (Apr 15, 2008)

super mario world got me hooked


----------



## net-cat (Apr 15, 2008)

Has to be Commander Keen.

I had a NES with Super Mario Bros as well, but I think my parents played it more than I ever did...

(Also, necromancy. LOL)


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 18, 2008)

The Legend of Zelda: The Ocarina of Time did it for me. I had played old games on my Snes, but I didn't get into video games untill OoT.


----------



## KittersMcMew (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh man, I've been addicted to video games since I was like, 3 or 4.
Cause I don't think I started school yet.
But I remember my cousin had a SNES, and I always wanted to play it SO badly.
But every time I ever got my hands on a game I'd play it till I was forced to let go.
When I got my first SNES My parents had to lock me in my room or I'd be up at 6am playing games lol.
My first game though, I think was Super mario.
And around that time we got our first computer, which was a DOS.
So it had no mouse or anything, and I used to play Kings quest.
I remember having to type commands lol. "open gate" "pick up egg".
Then it was Duke Nukem 3D, on a slightly better computer with windows.
The next BIG one that is one of the most memorable to me is playing Command and Conquer.
There were A LOT more lol, but to name the ones most memorable to me in the beginning.


----------



## Danjen (Apr 18, 2008)

My first game was the original Mario Brothers games for the NES. Perhaps you have heard of it? I am not joking when I say I learned how to manipulate the controls _before_ I was even walking. Now thats dedication!

My sister left the console on when she went to school and I crawled on up to it. I slammed my little fist onto the A button, looked up at the screen in time to see Mario fall back down. I repeated this several times and eventually figured out how to move and play. I distinctly recall it being world 1-4, although my mother says it was world 1-1 I was playing. >_>


----------



## Pandanaught (Apr 19, 2008)

The first game I played was Mario Brothers...but the game that really got me into gaming in the first place was Casino Kid...never introduce a 3-5 year old to a gambling system xD.


----------



## RedVein (Apr 19, 2008)

The games that got me started were; 
*Mario Bros 3*. I freakin love that game, even to this day. 

*The Legend of Zelda*. I so freakin love that game, but as a little kid I was never able to beet it, I finally completed it at the age of 18

*Duck Hunt*. If you do not know that game, then you should not be playing video games. 

*The Adventures of Link*. The sequal to the Legend of Zelda, it was more rpg then the other game but it was still awesome. 

*Kirby* you have got to play this game if you have not played it. it's so awesome and just cute. All the power ups that you can use are kinda cool and imaginative. Tip: dont swallow sleeping monsters.


----------



## Fallen (Apr 21, 2008)

Crash Bandicoot(sp? it's been a long time =/) on the original PS, and then SSB on the N64.....god that was a while back


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 21, 2008)

The first game I ever owned and loved was Andre Agassi tennis on the Sega Genesis.

But I think what really got me *hooked*, many many years later, was Counter-Strike 1.6.


----------



## Madness (Apr 21, 2008)

When i was about five my Uncle took me to his Uni dorm and let me play Doom on his PC. It was the first time i ever played a Video Game and even though it gave me nightmares for about a week. It was the main reason that i bugged my parents to get me a SNES (my first Console).


----------

